# paint it or not?



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

What started out as a simple interior has turned into a "ohh I love color, let's do more! Which ever one of you guys showed Chris that color thingy ought to be shot!
She sent me these and wants to know which I like better, I usually paint the shelf the wall color. What do you guys do?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The ones out here look different but I typically paint it with the wall but to be honest I like the way it is accented in the first pic. 

It was not be so hold your fire.

I also run into a lot of trim and mdf shelves like that and they go trim color. 

After looking at it again main wall.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

2nd one


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

2nd pic or maybe a 3rd color , just looks odd being the same as the darker color.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

2nd one in a sheen different than the wall.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

1st Pic


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I like the first pic. From the picture, the accented shelf adds volume, and helps to balance the dark Banister.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Here are a few more, I did add a third color, did not care much for it, maybe just did not find the right color.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

2nd one and some rope lighting at the accent wall.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Chris I like the second one that Rob posted better. If you want some ideas ben moore is really focused with designers, and I have painted two houses in this 2011 palette already.

Envision Color 2011

The before and afters for this set.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

First pic if you want a strong accent.
Second pic if you want it to blend using a different sheen level then the wall.
Second seems more soothing, but if the HO likes dramatic contrast choose the first.

Sage


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks guys! This is for a great customer who had the house built years ago, it is all builders white and she could never "pull the trigger". We started out with Kilim beige and now have several Accent Walls. The Sherwin Williams Visualizer has been pretty handy to give general ideas.
I put some more on my FB Page.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Rob said:


> What started out as a simple interior has turned into a "ohh I love color, let's do more! Which ever one of you guys showed Chris that color thingy ought to be shot!
> She sent me these and wants to know which I like better, I usually paint the shelf the wall color. What do you guys do?


Rob, 

I think the lower element (plant shelf wrap thing) looks good painted the accent wall color from above it. I probably wouldnt do it that way because they are two separate elements. The red makes it a little heavy to me, and it appears clearly enough not connected to the accent wall to make it necessary for it to be the same color. Thats how I would explain it to the customer: If you like the look, we can paint it that way to make it stand out. If you dont want it to stand out, it looks great white." Its cool that Chris is able to show that. Huge help in decision making when you can see it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Holy bejesus, tell me Chris didnt photoshop an elk head into that photo? :thumbup:


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Sheeet, if she was gonna photo shop a mounted head, I don't think she'd use an elk!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Rob said:


> Sheeet, if she was gonna photo shop a mounted head, I don't think she'd use an elk!


A husband?


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> A husband?


She was muttering something about shooting a tribble the other night.....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Rob said:


> She was muttering something about shooting a tribble the other night.....


I listen to a good amount of country music. I see what youre saying.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Rob (& Chris),

First, good work with the photoshopping. 

Second, we are not decorators (nor do we play them on TV). 

When I run into something like this, I try to make a presentation (just like you did with the pix) and run it by the customer to see which one they like. If they are so wishy washy as to INSIST that you make a choice, then flip a frigging coin. 

If these are REALLY good customers that you have worked with for a good time, you may understand their taste better'n they do. I've done THAT before and was able to pick colors that they were happy with better'n they were able. 

Personally I can understand the design decision of both pix. The shelf acts as an demarcation accent and in both applications that is accomplished.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Remove the shelf....... Problem solved!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Rob said:


> She was muttering something about shooting a tribble the other night.....


:laughing:
Funny. You should watch less documentaries and post more Rob. :thumbup:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> 2nd one in a sheen different than the wall.


I'd second this suggestion from Jack. 

I did a kitchen in October where the people just wanted 'white' in a room. I experimented with three sheens from the ceiling, walls and trim/doors.(cloud white) I was surprised at how just the sheen differentiated the different parts. 

The curves from the shelf should pick up some of the room light.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I really don't care for the accent color to begin with not a fan of washed out reds...

I'm either one would be fine...


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses, Chris is using the visualizer, not photoshop, but even that that it uses the SW colors, they just don't quite look the same, I would not let a customer choose a color from it. I did a color sample on the wall and it is deeper red, the HO loves it and I'll paint it next week. And the blue wall, the green wall, the purple wall and this weekend I get to play with the Faux Finish stuff Chris brought home yesterday.


----------

